# elk hunt in texas



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Going to miss bow season due to work this year, i am looking for a reasonable elk hunt in Texas, also up to axis and black buck. Any ideas with out paying an arm and leg.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know of any places that have elk at this time, I am sure there are some. 

Exotics are pretty high right now for the ranches to buy, and I know most have raised their prices this year. Many of the trophy fees are up around 17 or 18 hundred now, at the places I like to go.

I don't know the value you place on your limbs, but if I could recommend a half dozen places where you will get a chance at a nice animal for that type of money.

There are places where you pay half that, but you pay it up front weather you get an animal or not. I prefer to pay after I know I am getting something for my money. Plus guys who don't get paid until you score, have more motivation to get you a shot than those you have your money in their pocket already.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Try this link. I was recently just down the road from this man and stopped to observe some of his wildlife. He has a beautiful ranch out in Leakey Texas and is a straight up man. His name is Larry Carter. He will point you in the right direction.
I saw Red Stag, Blackbuck, plenty of Axis and Sitka. Check it out.

http://www.cartercountryranch.com/


----------

